# Microsoft's portable device



## bbloke (Feb 28, 2006)

As some of you may have heard, there have been rumblings about a project from Microsoft named "Origami."  Some have speculated this will be a potential iPod-killer, while others allege it will be more like a tablet PC.  There have also been some sites which purport to have links to insider images or footage, such as theunofficialmicrosoftwebblog and Kevin 2.0.  The video footage no longer seems to be present at the URL cited, but I believe I have found the same video at:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV1WGDW37c0&search=project%20origami

It's interesting, but, to me, it is too cumbersome and not as elegant as I would have expected (if Microsoft were to improve their game a little in the face of Apple's design work).  Then again, I thought the PSP might be too unwieldy to catch on for games on the go!


----------



## limike28 (Feb 28, 2006)

I have seen the video, and it's relatively interesting if true.  However, it seems like a device that may be looking for a market.  If it stays in the current form factor of the device in the video it won't really be an ipod killer.  (unless you drop it on an ipod).    In a way it looks like a device that wants to do everything, but none of them particularly well.   We shall see.


----------



## tbenning (Mar 1, 2006)

First off, the origami is the 2006 version of the Newton. Remember the marketing videos?

Most importantly, did you notice the Mac mini in the video? Approximately 10 seconds into the video, when the actress plugs in her guitar and changes the amp volume, right below the amp is a Mac mini. It is very blurry, but there is no mistaking the Apple logo and ports on the back of the mini. Check it out.

BTW - I don't take credit for catching this. A buddy of mine saw it and pointed it out to me.

Tim


----------



## ksv (Mar 1, 2006)

tbenning said:
			
		

> First off, the origami is the 2006 version of the Newton. Remember the marketing videos?
> 
> Most importantly, did you notice the Mac mini in the video? Approximately 10 seconds into the video, when the actress plugs in her guitar and changes the amp volume, right below the amp is a Mac mini. It is very blurry, but there is no mistaking the Apple logo and ports on the back of the mini. Check it out.
> 
> ...



I noticed there's a dock on the display as well.
Also, some UI elements on the device look remarkably similar to Apple's. Not that Microsoft isn't known for borrowing Apple's concepts, but it still made me think for a second that Apple is involved.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 1, 2006)

you mean, like this?


----------



## fryke (Mar 1, 2006)

Well, that's probably the usual case of media-company uses Macs - even when working for Microsoft... I just have to say: I'd _hate_ Microsoft to succeed with Sculley's dream of the knowledge navigator... And I truly hope that _if_ there's ever something like the Newton again, that it's done by Apple...


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Mar 2, 2006)

first off, lime green? LIME GREEN? 

but aside from ugliness, it looks like a great little gadget. I don't really know anything much about it (the commercial is pretty vague). It's one thing to be ABLE to do all these funky things, but it's another to actually DO IT. I think it all comes down to the user interface and stability. The Xbox  360's UI is pretty impressive, so hopefully MS have employed the same team. 

Personally, I don't think there is a market for the origami, but I could be wrong. Hopefully it will be capable of everything the PSP, but without the restrictions and proprietary hard and software. Depends on the price tag too. 

As a side note, is MS really in a position to be releasing such an ambitious product? They're all over the place at the moment, all while working on Vista.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 2, 2006)

it runs windows.  end of story.

i also moonlight in a bar at weekends, and we got new till registers to replace the archaic 10 year old systems we had before.

i saw the boxes they came in the week before they were installed.  they said on the side "Built using Windows XP Technology"

"oh for F*cks Sake..."

i thought, perhaps they aren't that bad, i mean it's not as if they'll be running windows xp with IE and the start button or anything...

4 weeks on, and i have never seen so many fundamentally bad problems occurring with them.  

for example, if you have more than 2 tills functioning and switched on (i.e. when it's busy, at a weekend), then they all start hanging for random periods of up to 5 minutes. it takes longer than that to reboot, so we have to wait there.  

one till wouldn't let us change the pricing back from the "new" prices *it* decided.  tech support didn't know how to fix that, but it fixed itself randomly a week later.

the main till that they are all networked to decided to crash badly.  we havent been able to get a proper set of takings figures at all for about a week now.

one till likes to reboot itself randomly.  this is inexplicable, and as mentioned before, they have a rough 10 minute boot cycle.

they are _without a doubt_ the worst system i have ever had to come into contact with.  i'd laugh but it makes my job harder.  the old system *worked*, and it was much simpler to use as well, but still manged to do everything we do now.  in fact there things we can't do now, like get itemised takings etc...

i bloody hate XP technology.  they are the the flakiest, shoddy, most fragile computers i've ever seen.


----------



## Canada-Man (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't know what it is, but I know I won't buy it.

By the way, on one of the links above there is another link to Microsoft that gives you a small USB drive, here's the link (you need a passport account):

http://www.microsoft.com//windowsxp/mysterysolved/corp/default.mspx

The link doesn't work with Safari but it did with FireFox.


----------



## Qion (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't know what to think of this. That's a fairly complicated ad to just throw together for no reason... I mean think of the planning, staging, and people power that ad would have taken. 

As for the actual device, I'm a bit scared. It's a foot long and looks chintzy like it would fit well on Bill Gates' dresser.  

Did you notice that guy was playing Halo? Did you also notice the framerate was around 2 FPS? Just wondering... 

This is definitely not an "iPod killer". It's not even in the same market. Last time I checked, my iPod could fit in my jeans pocket... I doubt this thing would fit properly in my backpack. 

It's just another hint of an exciting product from MS that's probably going to be redrawn 50 times and come out legality filled and _evil_. (Because it's MS)


----------



## fryke (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, it depends... Let's, for the moment, assume that people actually would buy a "small tablet form factor computer" which has limited Windows XP functionality with a little bit of entertainment added in that you can have in a portfolio-style thingie with a small keyboard that actually works.

1.) Since it runs Windows XP (light?), you can actually run Office and other "real" software on it, and with a little keyboard and the stylus, it certainly replaces a notebook quite well. (We're talking office users here...) It's easier/lighter to lug around, too.

2.) If it _is_ a computer and it _runs_ some sort of Windows operating system, it can certainly play songs and videos, too. I mean: Even their PDAs can do that... So, in some way, it _is_ an iPod competitor. At least: If you have one of those with you, I'm quite sure you won't carry an extra iPod!

3.) Games. Someone today mentioned it was _not_ the portable X-Box system rumoured (some gaming site, linked to on /. I believe...). But even if it won't do decent 3D games, it could still do nice _games_.

Now... *Is* there a market for such a device? I guess it depends on the price point. If it's as cheap as the cheapest notebooks around, then I'd say: Yes. Definitely. Think of all the people who have no real reason to lug a notebook around. They have a PC at work and a PC at home. They might opt for a PDA, but PDAs are in a bad spot today for two reasons: As small computers, they're just too limited, and as PIMs they get replaced by smartphones and even "not so smart" phones that you can synch with your computer(s). However: A small-factor tablet with a decent, albeit small, keyboard is far less limited. If it runs a "real" operating system and runs the software you're used to (all from the perspective of a PC user, of course), it _could_ make some market-share.

Since I personally *miss* the Newton very much and for the reasons this origami-project could aim for, I personally think it could actually fly well with a lot of users.

Oh, yes, it would also double as a better eBook-reader. I _like_ to read books on a Palm or my Nokia Communicator, but a bigger screen would certainly help there.


----------



## HateEternal (Mar 4, 2006)

Hmmm. Depending on hardware specs I would possibly be very interested. (Blasphemy they all say)

Currently I have a PC laptop. It is a heck of a lot lighter and faster than my iBook. It also has a way wayyy nicer screen than the current iBook line (Maybe this will change... please?!) I got it for .NET development and I have to say I like it a lot. I can deal with Windows, I use it all day at work. It's OK, just not the same as OS X. I haven't really had any stability issues since Windows 98. I don't even remember the last time I had to hard reboot my laptop. To me, a notebook/laptop has to be portable. I really like the MacBooks but anything bigger than 12 inches is just too big for me.

So, considering price/performance/features I could see wanting something like this, even if it is made by MS. My PC weighs less than each of my books. I like it that way.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 5, 2006)

Of course, the real question is....


How soon before Linux runs on it?? ::ha::


----------



## Qion (Mar 5, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> Of course, the real question is....
> 
> 
> How soon before Linux runs on it?? ::ha::



Oh... probably the day before it gets released, when the first geek somehow gets his hands on it backstage.


----------



## mdnky (Mar 9, 2006)

They released it today:  http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060309...t0jtBAF;_ylu=X3oDMTA5aHJvMDdwBHNlYwN5bmNhdA--.  They're calling it an "ultra-moble PC" though.


----------



## fryke (Mar 9, 2006)

Just so we have the facts straight: Microsoft ain't producing the hardware - just the software. Current origami makers include Asus and Samsung. The devices look, well, they're just not really good designed.


----------



## markceltic (Mar 10, 2006)

Looking at that thing reminds me of one of these http://buy1.snapon.com/products/diagnostics/family.asp I mean the concept isn't that far off.


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 10, 2006)

My two cents..

You have to admit: it's a good idea. A 3-hour battery life- not great, but not terrible, a full version of windows (sorta), two USB ports, and a 60 GB hard drive.
Then again, what are you going to do with it?
Word processing? Oh, no you don't! There is no keyboard (except for the touch-screen), and unless you have good vision, that screen is just too small to do productive word processing. (you _could_ get a usb keyboard, but thats a BIG item.. for a "portable" computer)
Sure, it plays music. Thats what iPods do best though (and they don't cost 1000 bucks..) 
It plays DVDs. Well, barely. You'll probably run out of battery the last ten minutes of the DVD. Portable DVD players do this, with much longer battery life.

If you want a portable computer, you'd probably be better off getting a laptop. Half the cost, twice the features. Hey, if you like touch screens, get a tablet!

Sure, it's an interesting piece of hardware, but it's a toy at best.


----------



## Qion (Mar 11, 2006)

There isn't a market for this. PDA's are respected in the business and private worlds as miniature computing and organizational devices, and laptops are respected as your _other_ computer. 

To me, this product is just too cumbersome for what it offers. I would never buy one.


----------



## Trip (Mar 11, 2006)

I posted about this on my blog yesterday. CNN has a really nice news story about it, sums it up quite nicely. If you're interested you should check it out at:

http://money.cnn.com/2006/03/09/technology/business2_origami/index.htm?cnn=yes


----------

